# Driveway Turkey!



## PATMAN (Apr 19, 2008)

My wife and I were surprised last week to find this wild turkey at the end of our driveway. I was only able to get a couple shots of it before it ran down our street!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, Patrick at least you know Thanksgiving dinner is out there somewhere 
Great Pics on the run.


----------

